# All the kids including the new one



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had this under goat frenzy but thought it was better in the photogenic section. Well today is the day that I picked up our last little doe Sky. I was in need of another goat since we only had 3 babies and this way both kids get 2, one weather and one doe. I had talked to goatnutty about getting one from her. But my nieces dad went out and bought one. Which is crazy because he hates 4-H, he wouldn't even go to the fair and watch Taylor her first year. I was pretty shocked when I got the call that he got it. So now the little doe is weaned and I went and got her.

This is little Sky She was born 2/13/10








This is Tank he was born 1/13/10








This is Joey he is tanks twin born 1/13/10








And last but not least this is Joy she was born 2/10/10








Just to show the size difference this is them all eating


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looking great! :thumb: 

cant understand anyone hating 4-H though!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know but he is a city kid. He doesnt get that I am helping his kids out. I pay for the animal and the feed. I pretty much take care of the goats since they are at my house because my nieces live in the city. All they have to do is come out on weekends and work with them, show them, and sell them. All the money they make in the auction is theirs. It goes into a joint account with me as the main name so their parents cant touch it and they cant touch it without my permission. The money is for them to use for college and/or their first car. Plus they love it. So why not pretend to be interested in what your kids like.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Super cute! Hope your kids have fun in 4H


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Boer's are so adorable...what cutie pies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great!! I think Tank is gonna be the show stopper though!
I think it's great that you are giving your nieces a wonderful opportunity :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well today was weight in and tatooing. We only had to weight the boys since they are market animals and Tank was 55 lbs and joey was 53lbs. I figure thats not too bad for them only being 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Very,,very nice pictures of the Boer kids there and should have more than one show stopper... :drool:  Lucky children to have you looking after them and taking care of the goats also,, thank you for caring for the kids,, 2 legged & 4 legged... :hug: Betty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice boers you have there..... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well,you have some very nice goats there. And it is good you are showing the younger generation something other then the big city. The more of the we get the more our future farms will live on. Good job all the way around.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments. I know the kids really enjoy it and I do also. It is pretty awesome to watch my nieces grow and love the animals as much as I do. This year has been a learning experiance that I wouldn't change for the world. I think I have been sucked into the goat world. lol


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are fantastic looking animals. I could start a herd with them! LOL

That's wonderful what you're doing for the kids (humans).


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, all are looking good.  
:drool: Tank-something about profile shots of boer bucks-so bold. :thumb:


----------

